

Elon Musk Invites Hackers to Break Into Tesla Cars - spountzy
http://versus.com/en/2014/08/11/elon-musk-invites-hackers-to-break-into-tesla-cars

======
Broken_Hippo
This article ends on a tech doomsday/fear message? What is the point of that?
Outside of that, this is non-surprising - the man thinks. I'm not sure he does
much publicly without some sort of plan.

